# Home Theater System Recommendation on an Extreme Budget ($250)



## BitAnnihilator (May 11, 2014)

Finally getting around to upgrading my system from an old Pioneer SX-X360 HTIB to a somewhat proper system, however I'm on a really tight budget. Here's what I'm looking at so far:

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V375/HTR-3066 Refurbished ($150-170) - Chosen mostly for the included component video inputs for older devices, 5 HDMI-in would be needed if removing component (Amazon or Accessories4less)


Speakers: Recycling the 5ch Pioneer speakers that came with the set (100W max, 4ohm impedence) in series with a generic 4ohm speaker on each channel to bring each channel to an 8ohm impedance

Subwoofer: Refurbished Yamaha YST-SW012 8" subwoofer ($70) (Accessories4less) or a Monoprice 8" powered subwoofer ($60)(Monoprice) depending on availability

I'm debating foregoing the subwoofer for instead a refurbished Yamaha NS-SP1800 5.1 speaker set ($130-135)(Amazon or Accessories4less) and replacing the speakers.

Ultimately my budget is in the 250-275 range. I'll be mostly using it for gaming and some movies. Any suggestions to try and get a better bang for my buck? Thanks!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

IMHO you are making more of a side move and not upgrading . I would start with those $250-275 for a receiver that fit your needs and as funds would permit it i would upgrade for a Pionner Andrew Jones set ( in the case you don't want to spend a lot of money ) and find a nice sub to give you some low end .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It really helps to know where a person is located when trying to make purchase recommendations, at least put your country in your profile.
Looking at the owners manual of your Pioneer system it is 220V, that makes me think you are not in USA.

For example, the recommended Pioneer speakers are a good entry level speaker, but that is only true if you get them on sale (Newegg or Fry's). If those purchase options are not available and you have to pay MSRP or overseas shipping then those speakers are well out of your price range.

Do not connect more than one speaker to a speaker output.
If connected in parallel you will get 2 ohms instead of 4 and if connected in series any type of crossovers in the speakers will interfere with each other.

Believe me, I remember the days of strict budgets so I understand wanting something and lack of funds to get it accomplished.
Is the Pioneer system no longer fulfilling all of your needs ?
Or do you just have the itch to upgrade ?

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.
Please continue with this thread.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Hint = Accessories4Less and amazon.com don't ship electronics outside the US :bigsmile:


----------



## BitAnnihilator (May 11, 2014)

Wow, I didn't even realize i forgot to put all that stuff in. Yeah, I'm from NJ, USA, so I'm able to get things from Amazon, Accessories4less, Newegg, etc.

As for why I'm upgrading, my system is really starting to show the signs of it's age. Even though it's only 7 or 8 years old, the fact that it only has 2 optical inputs and no HDMI is getting really constraining. I have one optical input locked in for my PS4 which is my main gaming system and Blu-ray player, leaving me one optical input to juggle between 4 other devices, all while clogging up all of the inputs on my TV. My TV (Sony KDL32M3000) does have a coaxial audio out but that only passes out stereo audio. 

As for the speakers, as far as I know both of the speakers I have on each channel now are single cone speakers with close to if not the same frequency range. I have them wired in series so I don't blow out the amplifier prematurely. What kind of problems am I looking at if I keep the speakers as they are?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

From reading your first post, it was a strong hint that you were from the USA

I would get a way from wiring speakers in series or parallel - and relieve some stress

This Denon/Boston combo is one option to look at >>

You get 3 HDMI inputs - 1 optical - 1 coaxial

You get speakers that have woofers and tweeters, and you get a subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ter-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html

Your call


----------



## BitAnnihilator (May 11, 2014)

That combo looks pretty good, do you happen to have a link to just the speaker set? I was leaning heavily towards that receiver originally but the issue I have is that I need either 5 HDMI inputs or 4 HDMI and 1 component else I'm still going to be juggling wires around which I would like to avoid. The other problem I have is that because my room is relatively small (15' x 20') I don't have much space to put proper standing speakers so I need ones that would be wall-mountable. Sorry to sound so demanding after you guys gave me such good recommendations so far.

The main reason my budget is so tight is that I just want to take a single paycheck and buy everything outright and be done with it. If I really wanted to press things I could probably afford something like $200-250 for a receiver and $100-150 for a speaker set, if that makes things easier.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Since the speaker setup has been working satisfactorily there are probably no issues with the way you have them connected.

The Yamaha RX-V375 will certainly give you a lot more connectivity options along with basic YAPO, for the price I could not find a better option.
I do not know if the NS-SP1800 speakers are much of an upgrade for you or not, but with the budget available options are really limited.
Those speakers are at least two way speakers, and I happen to have a very old Yamaha servo sub sitting in my closet that performed per the Yamaha spec sheet, so based on that I have a warm fuzzy about budget minded Yamaha subs.
So in a nutshell with a $300 or less budget I think you have chosen well to get a very serviceable AVR and a 5.1 channel speaker system.
Please post to let the group know what you decide to do, and later with your level of satisfaction with your purchase.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You said you might be able to stretch your budget a bit more and if you can then for another $100 over your stated budget you could look at this also.....http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-theater-package-w/usb-for-ipod/iphone/1.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BitAnnihilator said:


> That combo looks pretty good, do you happen to have a link to just the speaker set? I was leaning heavily towards that receiver originally but the issue I have is that I need either 5 HDMI inputs or 4 HDMI and 1 component If I really wanted to press things I could probably afford something like $200-250 for a receiver and $100-150 for a speaker set, if that makes things easier.
> 
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-V375/HTR-3066 Refurbished ($150-170)


These are the specs
http://www.wwstereo.com/_files/153917/documents/DHT1513BA Spec.pdf

If you are able to stretch the budget - then there are better options - however, I
would put more into the speakers/sound, than the receiver. The Yamaha receiver
can work for you.

Look at the Dayton subwoofer
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1000-10-100-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-628

Get some Pioneer speakers with a tweeter
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-BS...9845548&sr=8-4&keywords=pioneer+home+speakers

Wait for the Pioneer SP-C21 to go on sale at Amazon or Newegg
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-C21-Speaker-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B004MF4S0M


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

He is in New Jersey.

The only info I could find on the system he named indicated it was a 220V, I asked where he was located based on that.


----------



## BitAnnihilator (May 11, 2014)

So I'm looking more into the speaker sets on Accessories4less and I've narrowed it down to 4 choices, since I need wall-mountable speakers:
Yamaha NS-SP1800, Yamaha NS-P40, Onkyo SKS-HT540, or Boston Acoustics MCS95

Which of these 4 would probably work best given the budget? They're going to be paired with the Yamaha RX-V375.


----------



## BitAnnihilator (May 11, 2014)

So I managed to milk my budget a bit and am looking at ~$200 5.1 speaker sets. I'm trying to choose one of three options but I can barely find objective reviews for any of the sets. Here's what I'm looking at:
Polk Audio RM6750 (Newegg , $215 shipped)
Dayton Audio HTP-2 (Parts Express , $205 shipped)
Boston Acoustics MCS95 (Accessories4less , $220 shipped)
Which of the 3 would be the best buy for the time being? I've read that the Polk speakers are good but they have a weak sub, and that the Dayton sub is really good but I can't find anything about the speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BitAnnihilator said:


> Polk Audio RM6750 (Newegg , $215 shipped)
> Dayton Audio HTP-2 (Parts Express , $205 shipped)
> Boston Acoustics MCS95 (Accessories4less


You will not get anything shocking (wow!) factor, at that price.


----------

